# KMart Saturday 11/13



## 2knees (Nov 12, 2010)

I'll be in killington this weekend but still on the fence about skiing.  Might get out from like 1:00 - 4:00.  anyone else around?


----------



## roark (Nov 12, 2010)

Thinking about it. Not sure if I'm ready to brave the crowds... kinda lost my tolerance for that the last couple years


----------



## deadheadskier (Nov 12, 2010)

Unfortunately not

but on the bright side for you, at least you'll be home in time to watch the Steelers lose to the Patriots


----------



## SkiDork (Nov 12, 2010)

We'll be out partial day Saturday and full day Sunday.  Have a special condo meeting Sat at noon so we have to break up the day.  Annual Grange dinner is Sat evening.


----------



## 2knees (Nov 12, 2010)

deadheadskier said:


> Unfortunately not
> 
> but on the bright side for you, at least you'll be home in time to watch the Steelers lose to the Patriots




friendly wager on this one?


----------



## gmcunni (Nov 12, 2010)

props to K for setting expectations - 


> With sunshine, spring-like conditions, and limited open terrain, we’re anticipating a very busy weekend here at the Beast of the East! Whether you’re coming up for an afternoon, just for one day or the entire weekend, we’re offering special half-day rates and a snow beach BBQ for you to get the most out of your on-snow experience.
> 
> Enjoy early-season skiing and riding on limited terrain this weekend served by the North Ridge Triple. You will likely experience lift lines in excess of 15 minutes, so don’t forget the sunscreen and enjoy working on your goggle tan. Also, please remember that due to limited open terrain, skier and rider density may be higher than you normally experience. All skiers and riders will also be required to make the 5-10 minute walk on the new Peak Walkway to access the K-1 Gondola for downloading.


----------



## 2knees (Nov 12, 2010)

gmcunni said:


> props to K for setting expectations -




i remember them handing out warning "flyers" in the parking lot during thanksgiving break years ago.  and it was well warranted.


----------



## deadheadskier (Nov 12, 2010)

2knees said:


> friendly wager on this one?



truthfully, I don't think the Pats stand a chance.  However, I can't bet against my team.

I propose, if the Steelers win, I will change both my Avatar and FB Profile Pic to the Steelers Logo until Thanksgiving.  Should the Steelers lose, you change yours to the Pats logo.


----------



## 2knees (Nov 12, 2010)

deadheadskier said:


> truthfully, I don't think the Pats stand a chance.  However, I can't bet against my team.
> 
> I propose, if the Steelers win, I will change both my Avatar and FB Profile Pic to the Steelers Logo until Thanksgiving.  Should the Steelers lose, you change yours to the Pats logo.




Deal!


----------



## WJenness (Nov 12, 2010)

2knees said:


> friendly wager on this one?





deadheadskier said:


> truthfully, I don't think the Pats stand a chance.  However, I can't bet against my team.
> 
> I propose, if the Steelers win, I will change both my Avatar and FB Profile Pic to the Steelers Logo until Thanksgiving.  Should the Steelers lose, you change yours to the Pats logo.





2knees said:


> Deal!



What's a friendly wager without head shaving? :beer::beer:

-w


----------



## deadheadskier (Nov 12, 2010)

I'm 35.  There shall be no head shaving.  To great of a risk of it not growing back :lol:


----------



## bigbog (Nov 14, 2010)

...You know the boss would walk in on you on Monday!  Aka..Agree = Don't Do IT!


----------



## deadheadskier (Nov 14, 2010)

Let's see it Patsy!!!


----------



## Mildcat (Nov 14, 2010)

WJenness said:


> What's a friendly wager without head shaving? :beer::beer:
> 
> -w



Ha Ha, I shave my head every day so I'd take that bet.


----------



## powbmps (Nov 15, 2010)

Did any skiing take place?

(and where's the new avatar?)


----------



## bvibert (Nov 15, 2010)

powbmps said:


> Did any skiing take place?
> 
> (and where's the new avatar?)



2knees posted that he did indeed get out to ski and enjoyed the line right under the lift.  The message appears to have been lost when we had server issues again overnight Saturday.


----------



## 2knees (Nov 15, 2010)

deadheadskier said:


> Let's see it Patsy!!!




you have no idea how painful this is.


----------



## WJenness (Nov 15, 2010)

Lookin good 2k! Lookin good.

-w


----------



## 2knees (Nov 15, 2010)

powbmps said:


> Did any skiing take place?
> 
> (and where's the new avatar?)



yeah, i did post a quick response from my bb on saturday but as brian pointed out, its gone. 

anyway, it was crowded but there was a nice (for early season anyway) line under the glades triple.  saw a few people out there like frank and mondeo and took a few runs with joey and amanda who come down to the sundown comps all the time.  cheap too.  $29 for a half day.  walk back up sucked for me but its a damn good thing they built that thing cause i doubt they would be open without it.


----------



## SkiDork (Nov 15, 2010)

ty found out by accident that they nicely hauled up the skis for the last chair folks by snowmobile.  Props to the K team.


----------



## deadheadskier (Nov 15, 2010)

2knees said:


> you have no idea how painful this is.



very nice

of course the real pain will come on Facebook.........good luck explaining that one my friend.


----------



## Mildcat (Nov 15, 2010)

2knees said:


> you have no idea how painful this is.



Cool, at least you went with the old Pat the Patriot instead of the Flying Elvis.


----------

